# Mont St Michael Car park Aire



## cje101 (Aug 1, 2009)

Evening all,

We are planning out trip to france arriving on the 15th August for 3 weeks, we intend driving from Dunquirke - Mont st michael staying the evening then spending the remaining days staying at aires in brittany. We were wondering if anyone knows what time the car park at mont st michael closes or if it does? we stayed there two years ago but arrived around lunch time and cant recall if it closed.

Thanks

CJE101


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

you will be ok as long as it is not dark


Richard...


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

We arrived there at 2015 approx this year with no problems.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

They've been going on for years about a big project to restore the 'mont' back to its original state which would mean losing the motorhome carpark and the only access across the water would be by train/monorail, anyone know anymore about this?

http://www.projetmontsaintmichel.fr/carte_interactive.html

Pete


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

At the moment - depending on the tides, you can overnight there but if not they will turf you off. tip..ask them if you can stay before you pay as those buggers will take your 10 euros and then turf you off.

i think you can turn sharp right and drive up a dirt road to another overnight place about 1/4 mile away.

Also there is a nice aire with elec in the village at the start of the causway road with individual pitches. if you do use thi s aiore is a bit barmy as theres a barrier which you need the code for so drive onto the main camp site opposite and pay your money and get the code. You will probally find some prat who has blocked the entrance to the aire of with their van and walked calmly across the road to the camp site to pay and so you have to wait till they come back.

Phill


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

peejay said:


> They've been going on for years about a big project to restore the 'mont' back to its original state which would mean losing the motorhome carpark and the only access across the water would be by train/monorail, anyone know anymore about this?
> 
> http://www.projetmontsaintmichel.fr/carte_interactive.html
> 
> Pete


talking to a recent 'returnee', he said that the parking was being moved back inland. Suggested that there may be a smaller parking area.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Last year when we were there there was a big presentation on boards about how it they were going to return it to an island. This won't be popular but I won't be sad to see the scruffy mh car park dissapear. It's an eyesore on one of frances most iconic tourist attractions.

Don't get me wrong I love aires and wilding but it just looks a mess.

We use the aire at the hotel verte (mentioned) cheaper, spacious and includes ehu and services.


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi CJE101

Then you get onto the road leading to the Mont you’ll pass some shops and hotels on your right and left when you get to the end of these you will see a cattle grid cross over and 10 yards to your right you will see a dirt road down across a track and in to a field we have stopped there three times free. There is a barrier that is placed cross the entrance Between 11pm till around 4pm the next day so if you need to leave during the morning you will have to dive off the field onto the track that takes you towards the mount up to the car parks by using this track you bypass the toll booths so you can park free of charge. To get back on to the field you’ll need to drive on to the main road away from the mount back down to the entrance but it will be block until late afternoon.
I have been in this field with over 160 other campers and still not full.
I hope this helps.

Regards
Ray


----------



## edgemoor (Jan 29, 2008)

*Mosquitos*

Stayed in the field was great but got eaten alive last night


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

peejay said:


> They've been going on for years about a big project to restore the 'mont' back to its original state which would mean losing the motorhome carpark and the only access across the water would be by train/monorail, anyone know anymore about this?
> 
> http://www.projetmontsaintmichel.fr/carte_interactive.html
> 
> Pete


Thanks for the link. It's difficult to tell from an artist's impression, but the area for camping cars seems quite a small proprtion of the total parking area.

Malcolm


----------



## Paulsmi (Jul 13, 2011)

*Wish we'd gone*

We drove right passed Mont St Michael a couple of weeks back. I really do wish we had stopped off there as it looked so beautiful as we drove down the coast road.


----------



## cje101 (Aug 1, 2009)

Any recent updates avaliable?


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

*Re: Wish we'd gone*



Paulsmi said:


> We drove right passed Mont St Michael a couple of weeks back. I really do wish we had stopped off there as it looked so beautiful as we drove down the coast road.


PICS
http://techno.smugmug.com/Travel/Mont-St-Michel/17098210_n3RVFn#1295540395_VCrvxk3

If you select ORIGINAL size they are very big
http://techno.smugmug.com/Travel/Mont-St-Michel/17098210_n3RVFn#1295540990_zhQMNx6-O-LB


----------

